# VG Hero Tournament Match 23 of 32: Isaac Clarke vs. Leon S. Kennedy



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

*ISAAC CLARKE (DEAD SPACE)*



> "You can't have us."



Engineer and all around curbstomper, Isaac Clarke was thrust into the worst situation of his life when dragged to the planet cracker _Ishimura_ with EarthGov and the CEC.  There he discovered not only the death of his girlfriend but what would be the galactic pandemic of the Necromorphs.  Wanted by the conniving EarthGov, the zealous Church of Unitology, and those simply trying to save humanity by stopping the Markers, Clarke has become the central hero for Earth and humanity from tearing itself apart in delusion against the horrors of the Brethren Moons.  He is no soldier or savior, just a man with a brain trying to survive the attack on his mind, body, and soul while safeguarding his love Ellie Langford.

VS.

*LEON S. KENNEDY* (RESIDENT EVIL)

A rookie cop shoved into the crapsack of Racoon City under a devastating T-Virus breakout, Leon Kennedy rose from survivor to supercop in only a few years and acts as one of the world's best anti-Umbrella operatives.  Helped by the mysterious and potential love interest Ada Wong, he carries out missions all over the globe to stop the spread of the deadly bioweapons of the Umbrella Corporation and protect whatever friends and allies he can muster as rare of a commodity as they are.​


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2013)

I wonder if the cardboard cut-out of a character will take home the gold in this one, too.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

If you mean Leon then I wonder if we have enough RE fanbois.


----------



## Krory (Mar 25, 2013)

You underestimate the people that fanwank over RE4 that much.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey guys. 

Brought ma' big bucket of fan wank with me. Where ought I set it down?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 25, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Brought ma' big bucket of fan wank with me. Where ought I set it down?


Right next to me

I wouldn't really call Leon a great character, though I enjoy him. Once hes put up against one of the numerous characters better than him I'll vote against him. That isn't the case here though.


----------



## Mael (Mar 25, 2013)

More than Isaac the Marker Killer?


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2013)

Issac boot stomps Leon to deaf.

That's worse than death by the way


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd like to tell you all a story.

It's the story of a man - an American man.

Now this American man went to another country where they don't speak American.

He goes into the hovel of one of these barbarians, gun in hand.

He asks the flea-ridden inhabitant if he's seen this girl. He's speaking plain old American.

The hovel dweller responds in some crazy moonspeak that our American hero doesn't understand.

The man then attacks our hero.

Our hero once again speaks plain American. telling his attacker to freeze,  but the man continues to attack anyway.

Some might call barging into a stranger's home with a gun in your hand and then babbling at them in a language they don't understand "stupid" or "grounds for grabbing an axe in self-defense."

But since our hero, Leon S. Kennedy, is American, there is no fault in his actions. This is why the subsequent genocide of rural Spain is not listed in any history book or reported by any news channel.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 25, 2013)

^

That was a magical story. 

I am floored by Dead Space's lack of magic.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 25, 2013)

Voting for Isaac Clarke since I actually find some of the shit he gets mixed up in interesting.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 26, 2013)

Hard to vote as they're both kick ass mofo!

But if you hold a gun to my head and tell me to vote, I'd vote for Zombie Slayer Leon cos I spent long time playing him in Resident Evil 2 to now.

So my classic memories got a vote rather then my enjoyment playing Marker Killer dude.


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2013)

I hope this plays on a infinite loop in your dreams until you kill yourselves for voting Leon

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYaJCmJgb9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh God, I just realized Ashley screaming Leon's name is even more horrifying.


----------



## Lulu (Mar 27, 2013)

Leon got my vote after two minutes of deep thinking...i think.


----------



## Mael (Mar 29, 2013)

And we got ourselves a tie.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 29, 2013)

I CALL TIEBREAKER FOR ISAAC D


----------



## Velocity (Mar 30, 2013)

I vote for Leon. I might be a few hours late but meh.


----------



## Krory (Mar 30, 2013)

It doesn't matter, Booker DeWitt wins by default.


----------



## Mael (Mar 30, 2013)

Krory said:


> It doesn't matter, Booker DeWitt wins by default.



Well I know who isn't going to be listed on anything for any time soon.


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 30, 2013)

In the case of Leon s Kennedey vs Issac Clarke
The Jury has ruled in Favor of Booker DeWitt


----------



## Mael (Mar 30, 2013)

Now it's official that Booker will not be making an appearance.


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2013)

Because my dick is twice as big as the average man, my vote counts double towards Issac making Issac the winner.

Besides who needs to dodge lasers when you can slow down the lasers and walk through like a boss?


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 30, 2013)

Mael said:


> Now it's official that Booker will not be making an appearance.



Im joking : <


----------

